
Ask HN: FIOS in NYC no install for 2 weeks – options? - NwmG
was hoping to get some advice from people, I&#x27;m working remotely in NYC and moving apartments. I&#x27;m moving this week but Verizon says there are no technician appointments for 2 weeks. Any ideas on what I should do, I&#x27;ve even looked into NYC mesh to see if it could work for a period of time.
======
PaulHoule
[https://unlimitedville.com/](https://unlimitedville.com/)

